# Questions about puppy weight/baby fat loss??



## mrsamylhurt (Jan 26, 2015)

Hi again friends, I have another question about Emma! I have noticed that she looks leaner and taller to me this week and I am wondering, do puppies lose their so called baby fat? She's 8 weeks old. I am afraid that she could be losing weight so I got on my scale with her and she still weighs about 10lbs. She goes back to the vet on 2/20. I mentioned it to my husband and he said he thinks she's just getting longer/taller. And then I started to wonder, could it be that she's just losing that chubby baby look? She's also on much better food than the breeder gave us. PurinaOne Smartblend for large breed puppies. She eats about 2 cups a day (trying to get her up to at least 2.5). Anyone else every noticed this?


----------



## mrsamylhurt (Jan 26, 2015)

6 weeks old.


----------



## mrsamylhurt (Jan 26, 2015)

Today at 8 weeks.


----------



## mrsamylhurt (Jan 26, 2015)

Her shoulders and his legs look more pronounced to me too.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

She looks much older than 8 weeks to me, although the chubby baby look goes by in the blink of an eye.


----------



## mrsamylhurt (Jan 26, 2015)

It is like she grew overnight, lol. I'm just worried if her sudden leaness is due to her gaining muscle or not gaining/losing weight.


----------



## Rkaymay (May 12, 2014)

Puppies grow up, then out, then up, then out and so on and so forth. She'll grow up for a while and her legs will look suuuuuper skinny, then suddenly fill out and look more proportioned, and then up again. Just like children - except faster!


----------



## mrsamylhurt (Jan 26, 2015)

I see. I've been looking at pictures online of 9 & 10 week old Golden's and she looks about the same size!/She's got these big paws too, I think she's going to be a big girl. I was just worried because she looks kinda like she's going through a lanky teenage phase already and I was scared it was weight loss.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

Has she been checked for parasites and other nasty intruders yet? The vet has to send a fecal sample to a lab.


----------



## mrsamylhurt (Jan 26, 2015)

Susan: w/ Summit we climb said:


> Has she been checked for parasites and other nasty intruders yet? The vet has to send a fecal sample to a lab.


Yes, she went to vet on 1/30. She found microscopic roundworm eggs and gave her de worming medicine and Sentinel. She goes back for a recheck on 2/20. I have looked at her bowel movements each time since and she never passed adult worms so I'm hoping her case was mild.


----------



## mrsamylhurt (Jan 26, 2015)

She is eating, drinking and is not acting unwell. She takes probably 4-5 short naps a day but I've been told that's normal.


----------



## mrsamylhurt (Jan 26, 2015)

Also I have not taken her anywhere near other dogs; at the vets office I refused to pit her down except for on the clean table while she was being examined. Parvo terrifies me.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

When a vet checks for parasites, she/he finds about 5% of what's in the sample. The lab finds the other 95%.


----------



## mrsamylhurt (Jan 26, 2015)

Well, I have a great vet. She did not say anything about needing to send it to a lab. I will look into it.


----------



## Rkaymay (May 12, 2014)

6 week Zelda vs 8ish week Zelda. I know she's stretching in the second one, but you can see how long her front legs are.


----------



## Loukia (Sep 20, 2014)

If your vet thinks her weight is fine, I wouldn't worry. As another forum member mentioned, like kids, they seems to grow and then fill in and grow and fill in. But, if you're worried, see if you can swing her by the vet. He/She should be able to feel her ribs and tell you if she's too lean or just right.


----------



## mrsamylhurt (Jan 26, 2015)

Rkaymay said:


> 6 week Zelda vs 8ish week Zelda. I know she's stretching in the second one, but you can see how long her front legs are.


That looks very similar to her! I really think that maybe her height growth is outpacing her weight. I'm just surprised at how fast she's changing.


----------



## mrsamylhurt (Jan 26, 2015)

Loukia said:


> If your vet thinks her weight is fine, I wouldn't worry. As another forum member mentioned, like kids, they seems to grow and then fill in and grow and fill in. But, if you're worried, see if you can swing her by the vet. He/She should be able to feel her ribs and tell you if she's too lean or just right.


I'm keeping a close eye on her. She's not lethargic, she's eating, she's drinking, she's pottying fine. She's still acting like her same rascal self. I just noticed it so suddenly. You can't feel her ribs but I felt like I could feel her shoulder blades more.


----------

